# Offseason changes



## darth-horax

Here's Horax's list of things the Nuggs need to do in the offseason to become championship contenders.


1) Get rid of Reggie Evans. I like the guy as a rebounder, but he's overpaid for what he brings to the table. We've seen that Karl won't play him in the playoffs, so why have him on the bench at all? He was (in my eyes) a one year rental player to help with the loss of KMart and as insurance in case Nene did not pan out. Wiht the emergence of Nene, Reggie is more than expendable.
2) Get KMart back on the court. He's overpaid, but nobody will trade for him. It's pretty obvious that with his salary and history of injuries that he's in Denver for one more year (minimum). Get him rehabbed and back and ready to go by the first of the season. He can (if healthy) help out our post defense and running game, and is solid. If he can get healthy and prove that he's playable, he can either 1)help our squad, or 2) get traded at that point. Either way he needs to get on the court to allow the nuggs to do either option.
3) Camby...I love you as a player, but it's probably time to move on. Camby is the best defensive center in the game today, but he's 33, injury prone, and making a lot of money. It's PROBABLY in the Nuggs best interests to trade Camby for youth right now since his trade value is the highest it will EVER be. Every year he doesnt' go, he's getting older and his trade value diminishes. I say trade Camby and Steve Blake to the Knicks for a first round draft pick and Channing Frye. Blake will want a raise next year, and we can't afford that. With the emergence of players like Anthony Carter, Blake is expendable. Frye had a down season, but a change of scenery would be great for him. It' snot his fault that Eddy Curry had a career year last year.
4) Bring in some veteran 3 point rental players. Can we get Erik Piatkowski out of retirement? How about one of the Barry brothers? Players like that are needed in teh playoffs, I say go out and get 2 of them if possible.
5) Give Karl a one year time frame to get out of the first round. He's too complacent with the refs, and doesnt' protect his players enough. Throw in the fact that he doesnt' trust his players in the second season (playoffs), and you wonder what kind of trust they don't have in him.
6) Jr Smith must stay. I know a lot of people want him to go, but in all honesty, he had 2 poor games in the middle of a trying postseason run when everybody was saying he needed to score more. He's still very young, adn giving him away so soon would be a mistake. He needs to work on his defense, but he's too valuable and young to let go so soon.
7) Make Najera the captain. He's an asset and a professional. Kids should learn from him.


----------



## cpawfan

Karl obviously doesn't like using Evans, so I can understand wanting him shipped out, but if Camby goes, there needs to be a 4th big on the roster that can rebound.

Obviously, I'm optimistic about Kenyon

Agreed on moving Camby before his value declines. The Nuggets need to get a PG back when they move him though, especially if Blake becomes too pricey.

Don't overlook Von Wafer. The Nuggets have an option on him next season, so he'll get plenty of opportunities to make the roster.


----------



## jericho

darth-horax said:


> Here's Horax's list of things the Nuggs need to do in the offseason to become championship contenders.
> 
> 
> 1) Get rid of Reggie Evans. I like the guy as a rebounder, but he's overpaid for what he brings to the table. We've seen that Karl won't play him in the playoffs, so why have him on the bench at all? He was (in my eyes) a one year rental player to help with the loss of KMart and as insurance in case Nene did not pan out. Wiht the emergence of Nene, Reggie is more than expendable.
> 2) Get KMart back on the court. He's overpaid, but nobody will trade for him. It's pretty obvious that with his salary and history of injuries that he's in Denver for one more year (minimum). Get him rehabbed and back and ready to go by the first of the season. He can (if healthy) help out our post defense and running game, and is solid. If he can get healthy and prove that he's playable, he can either 1)help our squad, or 2) get traded at that point. Either way he needs to get on the court to allow the nuggs to do either option.
> 3) Camby...I love you as a player, but it's probably time to move on. Camby is the best defensive center in the game today, but he's 33, injury prone, and making a lot of money. It's PROBABLY in the Nuggs best interests to trade Camby for youth right now since his trade value is the highest it will EVER be. Every year he doesnt' go, he's getting older and his trade value diminishes. I say trade Camby and Steve Blake to the Knicks for a first round draft pick and Channing Frye. Blake will want a raise next year, and we can't afford that. With the emergence of players like Anthony Carter, Blake is expendable. Frye had a down season, but a change of scenery would be great for him. It' snot his fault that Eddy Curry had a career year last year.
> 4) Bring in some veteran 3 point rental players. Can we get Erik Piatkowski out of retirement? How about one of the Barry brothers? Players like that are needed in teh playoffs, I say go out and get 2 of them if possible.
> 5) Give Karl a one year time frame to get out of the first round. He's too complacent with the refs, and doesnt' protect his players enough. Throw in the fact that he doesnt' trust his players in the second season (playoffs), and you wonder what kind of trust they don't have in him.
> 6) Jr Smith must stay. I know a lot of people want him to go, but in all honesty, he had 2 poor games in the middle of a trying postseason run when everybody was saying he needed to score more. He's still very young, adn giving him away so soon would be a mistake. He needs to work on his defense, but he's too valuable and young to let go so soon.
> 7) Make Najera the captain. He's an asset and a professional. Kids should learn from him.


1) I'm not in a hurry to lose Reggie. Maybe because I'm not at all confident that Kenyon will be able to stay on the court, or in Karl's good graces. So I'd prefer to keep him around for now, especially if y'all are serious about trading Camby. Subtract Reggie and Marcus, and Denver could struggle on the boards. Neither Nene nor Kenyon are, or will ever be, stellar rebounders.
2) From your mouth to God's ears. I'd be thrilled if Denver could benefit from the K-Mart they traded for. I'm just not holding my breath.
3) I'll do you one better than the Frye scenario. Camby (plus whatever considerations are needed) to Phoenix for Kurt Thomas and the Hawks' first rounder, which becomes John Conley.
4) I tend to think there are reasons why those guys are retired or gathering dust on benches. We may have to develop our shooters out of second rounders.
5) Karl's days in Denver are numbered. He was a terrific infusion of hope and energy during his first half-season, and it's been mixed results since then. I don't have the sense that the players are confident in him or comfortable with him. Denver's challenge is chemistry and strategy more than it is overall talent. We need a better strategist and tactician who doesn't keep the players second-guessing themselves, and doesn't place too much faith in streaky gunners. 
6) Agreed.
7) Well, maybe tri-captain.


----------



## Kuskid

1) If (God forbid) Kenyon still can't play, that leaves us awfully thin up front. I say keep him around at least until we have some stability with the roster next season.
2) General consensus on this one. And I don't think most people have taken notice to how well Kenyon and AI could compliment each other. Kenyon'll get a lot of putbacks, clean looks at the basket (he does have a jumper, keep in mind), and dunks because of the way AI plays.
3) Agreed.
4) If they're out there, and we have the roster space, why not?
5) Hell I'd be looking for somebody new now, but I guess I'm just impatient. 
6) Agreed.
7) Meh, why not?

And jericho, I'm assuming you mean Mike Conley?


----------



## soonerterp

Mike Conley -- Guy with mad ballin' skillz.

John Conley (or is it Conlee)? -- Has-been country singer (hey I just *live* in Oklahoma. I'm no lover of country music).

Actually I thought Steve Blake was an impending unrestricted free agent unless you're talking about a sign 'n' trade. From reading around apparently there are a number of teams interested in visiting with him when the time comes (Portland, Miami, Cleveland are three of them).


----------



## darth-horax

Yeah, Stevie B. is a free agent (unrestricted) this coming year...at least, that's what reports are saying.

I'd love to keep him, but I doubt we'll have the money unless we move a big contract.


----------



## jericho

Kuskid said:


> And jericho, I'm assuming you mean Mike Conley?


Ah. No, I meant my cousin John Conley. I'm almost positive he'll be available at that spot in the draft. He's got wicked game--he once scored 12 points in an intramural game. 

But in a pinch, yeah, Mike Conley will do just fine.


----------



## Your Answer

So does anyone know what the real status of Kenyon Martin is, like does he fully plan on being ready to play next season, if so coming off that injury do you think he has a chance of giving starting minutes or more of a helper off the bench. Just curious what everyones heard


----------



## cpawfan

Melo's Answer said:


> So does anyone know what the real status of Kenyon Martin is, like does he fully plan on being ready to play next season, if so coming off that injury do you think he has a chance of giving starting minutes or more of a helper off the bench. Just curious what everyones heard


Kenyon will be the first player to attempt a comeback from microfracture surgery on each knee. This second surgery though was reportedly performed on the non-weight bearing portion of the knee (which is what Jason Kidd had) so it should be easier to come back.

He hasn't been cleared to run yet and hasn't done any cardio since the surgery, but has kept his body fat way down (5%) and apparently been in the weight room a lot. I believe the FO expects that he'll be ready to play next season


----------



## cpawfan

Here are some recent items from the Denver papers

Denver Post



> Returning from microfracture surgeries on both knees successfully would be history-making, but he's confident he can. While Martin is optimistic he could return earlier, Nuggets strength and conditioning coach Steve Hess said Saturday that he believes Martin could begin running again in late August and is cautiously optimistic that he'll be completely ready for training camp in October.
> 
> Karl is now rooting for Martin and seems to miss his athleticism, defense, leadership and swagger. And if the Nuggets have to make roster changes to lower salary, Martin will be expected to pick up the slack since he will likely be around. In fact, Karl hopes to play Martin 2,000 minutes next season, which is 245 minutes more than what forward-center Nene played this season.
> 
> "I still think he has some months of rehab," Karl said. "I think we want to work with him and get him to a place where he doesn't have any health problems in the basketball business.


RMN



> • Karl's view: "I think Kenyon is fired up. I've seen him have a bounce and a spirit to him. He had a little giggle and glee about how well we played at the end, and I know he wants to be back on the court, but I still think he has some months of rehab."
> 
> • Martin's view: He expects to be ready for training camp in October but plans to be cautious after struggling in his recovery from the first knee injury. "I'll probably be limited at the beginning, but at least I'm playing," he said. "If everything goes along the way it should, I should have no pain. I should be full go."


----------



## Ruff Draft

See if K-Mart can return. Trade camby for a PG, or a young PF/C to put next to Nene.


----------



## southnc

soonerterp said:


> Mike Conley -- Guy with mad ballin' skillz.
> 
> John Conley (or is it Conlee)? -- Has-been country singer (hey I just *live* in Oklahoma. I'm no lover of country music).
> 
> Actually I thought Steve Blake was an impending unrestricted free agent unless you're talking about a sign 'n' trade. From reading around apparently there are a number of teams interested in visiting with him when the time comes (Portland, Miami, Cleveland are three of them).


 So are the Lakers, Atlanta, Orlando, and Indiana.

Blake is an unrestricted free agent and can go where ever he pleases. Since Denver "owns" his ending 2-year contract from Portland, they can use Early Bird rights to re-sign him. What this means is they can pay him up to the MLE withOUT using their official MLE. Blake still has to approve the deal, of course.


----------



## darth-horax

I think that KMart will be fine at about the midway point of next season.

I mean, he rushed back last time, and we didn't see the real Kenyon until...well, until he hurt his NEW knee.  

I think since he's had all season and this offseason to rehab, that he shoudl be able to come back for the full season, but won't be bouncy and happy and 100% until around February.

Personally, I think he'd be better for us off of the bench spelling Nene from time to time (with the current roster). Bring Kenyon in as 6th man to bring a big lift right away (like Boykins used to). He'll be on the floor at the end of games in some situations, too.

If you need to go big at the end, you have Camby, Nene, KMart, Melo, and AI on the floor.

If you need to go small, you have Blake, AI, JR Smith, Melo, and Kenyon.

Seems like a good combo.


----------



## southnc

Darth, 

Go ahead and put me in your exclusive Steve Blake Fan Club!


----------



## ii9ce

Dump Camby and his huge contract on either Orlando, for Darko, or you can get Kwame off the lakers. 

Forget about Kmart. His done. Man! what ever happened to the Kmart to took the NETS to the NBA finals?

Alternatively, package Camby,Evans and jr Smith to wolves for Garnnett and Mike James. you get your point and an all star. unfortunatly, you'll need to pay kg 20+mill


----------



## nbanoitall

frye from the knicks is an option.

personally the top of my list for camby would be bynum, filler (brown or radman) and the lakers first that could be used on say Javaris Crittenton who is probably a future high lotto pick if he stayed in school. Crittenton is a major talent and Bynum has a very bright future.


----------



## Kuskid

ii9ce said:


> Dump Camby and his huge contract on either Orlando, for Darko, or you can get Kwame off the lakers.
> 
> Forget about Kmart. His done. Man! what ever happened to the Kmart to took the NETS to the NBA finals?
> 
> Alternatively, package Camby,Evans and jr Smith to wolves for Garnnett and Mike James. you get your point and an all star. unfortunatly, you'll need to pay kg 20+mill


May I ask what makes you say Kenyon's done? Is this just judging by his history? Because for the firsttime in a long time things are actually starting to look somewhat up for Kenyon.


----------



## cpawfan

Something to keep in mind on the PG front since this could impact the market for Blake.

The Raptors are going to bring Ukic over from Europe which gives them 3 PG's and not enough playing time. That would appear to put one of TJ Ford or Calderon on the trade market. I'm not sure how the Nuggets would play into this as Ford would be too short to pair with AI and Calderon seems to inexpensive to be the one shipped off.


----------



## Your Answer

I think the Nuggets need to be looking to add some deep ball threats, I mean we really do not have any consistent deep ball threat. We have Klezia and JR Smith probally our best two and I wouldnt go as far to call either of them Consistent.


----------



## jericho

ii9ce said:


> Dump Camby and his huge contract on either Orlando, for Darko, or you can get Kwame off the lakers.
> 
> Forget about Kmart. His done. Man! what ever happened to the Kmart to took the NETS to the NBA finals?
> 
> Alternatively, package Camby,Evans and jr Smith to wolves for Garnnett and Mike James. you get your point and an all star. unfortunatly, you'll need to pay kg 20+mill



Well, I think Martin is done as the player who took the Nets to the NBA Finals (or helped them get there, to be more accurate). But I'd be pretty surprised if he doesn't at least resurface as a hustle player who's good for 20-25 mpg off someone's bench. He still could be part of a very good rotation of Nuggets bigs. 

But if it were up to this board, I'd say the emerging consensus is that it's time for Denver brass to swallow hard and trade Camby while his (assumed) trade value is high.

But let's get real... If Minnesota decides it's time to trade Garnett, it would be a major rebuilding endeavor, for any combination of young talent, expiring contracts, and high draft picks. They would be highly allergic to the package you suggest. If Camby's traded, it will be to a team that thinks it's ready to make a championship push within the next two years. The Timberwolves adding Camby but giving up Garnett? Sorry, no way. And I would cringe at a guard combo of Mike James and Iverson. 

While I sneezed at it at first, nbanoitall's Lakers proposal is growing on me. And I still like my idea of Camby to Phoenix.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

nbanoitall said:


> frye from the knicks is an option.
> 
> personally the top of my list for camby would be bynum, filler (brown or radman) and the lakers first that could be used on say Javaris Crittenton who is probably a future high lotto pick if he stayed in school. Crittenton is a major talent and Bynum has a very bright future.


This would be a no-brainer. I'd do it in a second if Kwame was included, as he comes off the books at the end of next season, I believe. No thanks on Radmanovic. 

That said, this doesn't make sense for the Lakers unless they add another big name like Kidd. I don't think Camby would work in the triangle anyway, unless he's willing to curb his habits. He's actually a good high post passer when he isn't forcing things, but teams would sag off him all day. 

Camby makes more sense for a team like the Suns, Utah.


----------



## jericho

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Camby makes more sense for a team like the *Suns*, Utah.


This is what I've been saying. Reaction on the Phoenix board is tepid so far, which I don't really understand because unless they make a move to win within the next year or two, the Suns will be building around Amare and without benefit of any meaningful Nash factor.


----------



## Sliccat

AI, Smith, Melo, Nene, and KG

With Martin off the bench!!!????

It won't happen, but it would be ridiculous.

It also probably wouldn't work.


----------



## nbanoitall

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> This would be a no-brainer. I'd do it in a second if Kwame was included, as he comes off the books at the end of next season, I believe. No thanks on Radmanovic.
> 
> That said, this doesn't make sense for the Lakers unless they add another big name like Kidd. I don't think Camby would work in the triangle anyway, unless he's willing to curb his habits. He's actually a good high post passer when he isn't forcing things, but teams would sag off him all day.
> 
> Camby makes more sense for a team like the Suns, Utah.


i agree this trade doesnt make the lakers contenders. but i can hear the desperation in Mitch and Kobe's voices when they talk about the need to improve. bottomline is camby is the dp of the year and the lakers could potientally get him without trading odom. meaning they still could make more moves.

the lakers options seem limited to me. frankily, it may very well end up being their best option.

regardless its going to take a series of moves for the lakers to be where they want to be.


----------



## jericho

I frankly don't know what needs to happen with Iverson, because I don't know which AI is going to show up next season. Ideally, Denver needs a point guard who is big and strong enough to defend 2 guards, is a pass-first playmaker, and shoots well enough to stretch the defense. We could move Camby or, if absolutely necessary, Nene to get such a player. But I can't think of who fits the bill and might be available.


----------



## Your Answer

jericho said:


> I frankly don't know what needs to happen with Iverson, because I don't know which AI is going to show up next season. Ideally, Denver needs a point guard who is big and strong enough to defend 2 guards, is a pass-first playmaker, and shoots well enough to stretch the defense. We could move Camby or, if absolutely necessary, Nene to get such a player. But I can't think of who fits the bill and might be available.


Billups would seem to fit the requirements you have listed and will be available


----------



## Sliccat

Melo's Answer said:


> Billups would seem to fit the requirements you have listed and will be available


excuse me? He's not big enough to consistently play SG's, and he's not really a pass-first point guard either. Billups and AI would be an awful match.


----------



## jericho

Sliccat said:


> excuse me? He's not big enough to consistently play SG's, and he's not really a pass-first point guard either. Billups and AI would be an awful match.


Yeah, well...I'd still take that over Blake and AI. (Of course, then I'd start looking to trade Iverson...)


----------



## Sliccat

jericho said:


> Yeah, well...I'd still take that over Blake and AI. (Of course, then I'd start looking to trade Iverson...)


I want to get mad at this, but honestly, Billups is a better fit for this team than Iverson.


----------



## jericho

Sliccat said:


> I want to get mad at this, but honestly, Billups is a better fit for this team than Iverson.


That's all I'm saying. But I think, honestly, I'm ready for a coaching change before figuring out whether Iverson ultimately fits.


----------



## darth-horax

Billups would give us a solid floor general AND consistent three point shooter.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Billups is overrated.


----------



## darth-horax

Maybe a bit, but he's the best option available. He'd help to spread the floor, too, and he knows how to win.

He'd be a solid addition.


----------



## taurus515th

Hey, yall are looking 2 get rid of a big. If Chicago offered yall Chris Duhon and 9th pick for Nene would yall do it?

Also how is Nene's post-game i dont get 2 watch much Denver games (but i know Nene would really help this team)?


----------



## Kuskid

taurus515th said:


> Hey, yall are looking 2 get rid of a big. If Chicago offered yall Chris Duhon and 9th pick for Nene would yall do it?
> 
> Also how is Nene's post-game i dont get 2 watch much Denver games (but i know Nene would really help this team)?


Lord no and solid and still getting better.


----------



## cpawfan

The Front Office isn't trading Nene


----------



## Your Answer

I think what we really need to find is a gaurd who can play decent man defense and then just catch and shoot on offense. I dont know how his defense is but a player like Mike Miller or something for the catch and shoot part. Anyone know if he can play defense or not? I know hes big enough.


----------



## jericho

I think Miller is average at best on defense. I actually suspect that Morris Peterson would be a better fit for this team. He's an above average defender, and while he's not a deadeye marksman like Miller is, he has a decent long-range stroke.


----------



## Sliccat

darth-horax said:


> Maybe a bit, but he's the best option available. He'd help to spread the floor, too, and he knows how to win.
> 
> He'd be a solid addition.


If you get Billups, you have to trade AI. Having them both on the same team would be one of the greatest exercises in stupidity the NBA has ever witnessed.


----------



## cpawfan

Sliccat said:


> If you get Billups, you have to trade AI. Having them both on the same team would be one of the greatest exercises in stupidity the NBA has ever witnessed.


It wouldn't even crack the top 10 for Billy King, Billy Knight, Kevin McHale or Danny Ainge


----------



## Sliccat

cpawfan said:


> It wouldn't even crack the top 10 for Billy King, Billy Knight, Kevin McHale or Danny Ainge


AI and Chauncy would be much worse than AI and Webber.

Also it wouldn't have to be worse those to crack the top ten, seeing as that is four peple.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

"If people question his strength, they're stupid," Texas' Rick Barnes said Tuesday, according to The Dallas Morning News. "If they are looking for weight lifters to come out of Texas, that's not what we're producing. There are a lot of guys who can bench press 300 pounds in the NBA who couldn't play dead in a cowboy movie. Kevin's the best player in the draft -- period, at any position."


----------



## cpawfan

Sliccat said:


> AI and Chauncy would be much worse than AI and Webber.
> 
> Also it wouldn't have to be worse those to crack the top ten, seeing as that is four peple.


I'm saying that each of those 4 have a top ten list of dumb moves that exceed pairing AI and Chauncy


----------



## darth-horax

People said the same thigns when Detroit signed Sheed and everybdoy else. You CAN win with tons of superstars, but it takes maturity.


----------



## Sliccat

cpawfan said:


> I'm saying that each of those 4 have a top ten list of dumb moves that exceed pairing AI and Chauncy


No, no , no. Those for are bad GM's in general. Their stupidity accumulates over time, it doesn't come in one move or another. This would be, as a single move, worse than anything they've done (i think).


----------



## jericho

Man, tumbleweeds are blowing through this thread. We need some good ridiculous rumors to scoff at. Wonder if we can pay ballscientist to hang out here once a week...


----------



## Your Answer

I heard a rumor from DraftExpress.com's Podcast, but it was so ridiculously bogus I didnt even mention it but since you wanted to hear one they claimed that we offered Carmelo Anthony to Portland for their Number 1 pick in the draft.

IMO there is no chance in hell this offer ever took place


----------



## melo4life

HAHAHAHA..... that's gotta be a joke right... Carmelo for the number 1 pick?? is that it?? he is worth more then that.... but maybe we can package a deal that involves Camby and the number 1 pick??


----------



## jericho

Actually, I thoroughly can believe it. According to popular wisdom, this isn't just any old #1 pick. If Oden is likely to be the next Duncan or Admiral or Mutombo or Russell or Wallace or whomever, then he's unquestionably worth a high-scoring small forward who slow to mature between the ears and doesn't pass or rebound like Larry Bird. In fact, it should be such a no-brainer for the Nuggets that Portland probably won't spend a second considering it.


----------



## Your Answer

jericho said:


> In fact, it should be such a no-brainer for the Nuggets that Portland probably won't spend a second considering it.


That right there is why I think there is no way in hell this offer happended. Because the FO arent idiots and they gotta know of the implications of offering your franchise player and having it turned down. It can be nothing but trouble. FO doesnt make an offer like that having a chance of being turned down and causing turmoil in the organization. And like you said the Nuggets front office had to know Portland would prolly turn it down. Thats why there is no way Denver could of made this offer unless the FO is led by a bunch of idiots, which I highly doubt is the case


----------



## melo4life

But they key word in that is "IF" he can become a Duncan like player....


----------



## darth-horax

Trade a proven 28.5 PPG scorer for an unknown rookie? 

Not gonna' happen. Especially in Karl's system.


----------



## Zuca

Your team still want to trade Reggie Evans? If so, your team can trade Evans and Najera for Juwan Howard (who requested a trade from Wolves) and Mark Madsen.


----------



## Kuskid

I hope to God they don't want to trade Evans that bad. Even if I liked the exchange talent-wise, the only expiring contract in that deal would be Najera after next season. Factor in Howard being 34 years old with a 7+ million dollar player option next year, and that's a big no thank you (from me at least).


----------



## Sliccat

Kuskid said:


> I hope to God they don't want to trade Evans that bad. Even if I liked the exchange talent-wise, the only expiring contract in that deal would be Najera after next season. Factor in Howard being 34 years old with a 7+ million dollar player option next year, and that's a big no thank you (from me at least).


Yes, and its almost an even exchange talent-wise.


----------



## nbanoitall

i dont get the juwan howard thing, it just shows nobody has a clue in minnie. howard might like a return to denver....... but i think youll see the lakers trade for JO and then take howard from minnesota.
personally i can think of a few names overseas i wish denver would try out instead of pulling a trade like this. especially with the way the payroll is.


----------



## Zuca

I disagree with this viewing of Juwan Howard. He is old, sure, but it's not THAT BIG of an issue, because he is a pretty much serviceable player (remember that he won't be playing big minutes assuming that Nene and K-Mart are healthy), and although Najera contract expires after this season, Juwan bigger contract expires after next season, and Madsen contract is one year shorter than Evans, and is also cheaper. It's not like Howard is done, like Brian Grant was when Lakers waived him.


----------



## Sliccat

Zuca said:


> I disagree with this viewing of Juwan Howard. He is old, sure, but it's not THAT BIG of an issue, because he is a pretty much serviceable player (remember that he won't be playing big minutes assuming that Nene and K-Mart are healthy), and although Najera contract expires after this season, Juwan bigger contract expires after next season, and Madsen contract is one year shorter than Evans, and is also cheaper. It's not like Howard is done, like Brian Grant was when Lakers waived him.


This is exactly the point.


----------



## darth-horax

I'd welcome back Juwan Howard with open arms. But I'd hate to see Najera go.

Granted, Howard would be playing second/third string...but he can play three positions, two of them quite effectively. Give him 15 minutes a night and he'd bring in 10 ppg and 5 rpg...he's great in the locker room, too.

He'd be a great backup a la McDyess in Detroit.


----------

